# largest HDD for standalone series 2?



## raronson (Aug 3, 2006)

I am looking to upgrade my series 2 and was wondering what is the largest HDD size it will take?

I currently have an 80GB main and 120GB secondary. I am looking to replace the 80GB with something larger, or both.

thanks,
rich


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The largest that you can put into a TiVo is a single 750GB drive in a single drive setup, or TWO 750GB drives in a dual drive setup.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

Does that limitation also apply to the Series 3?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The only limitation at the moment is the available hard drive sizes as 750 is the largest available. This applies to the series 3 as well. Note that the series 3 requires SATA drives while the rest require PATA drives.


----------



## bikehack (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a Series 2 model 140060, and I would like to replace the drive with a larger single drive configuration. 

I've seen some info starting that tivos older than 18 months may not see large drives.

Does anyone know what the max capacity is for a 5 year old Series 2 model# 140060?

I'd hate to buy a 500GB drive only to find out I can't use it.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Assuming that your TiVo is running the latest software (version 7.x), you can put in a 750 GB PATA drive. You need to make sure you use an LBA48 aware boot disk to do the upgrade.


----------



## samkuhn (Mar 29, 2002)

I am in a similar position. I have the AT&T branded series 2 (first ones made). It has the original 40GB drive and a 120GB I added. I did not increase the swap when I added the 120GB drive. Can I replace the 40GB without losing all my recorded programs?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You can probably replace the 40GB and save recording, but you will not be able to increase swap space. What you do is use dd to copy the 40GB to a new drive. Then with both TiVo drives in the PC, use mfsadd to expand the new drive from 40GB to the capacity of the drive.


----------

